# Uses of whiskey with brisket, need ideas!



## wezol (Jan 23, 2013)

Will be doing my first overnight brisket (almost 11lb) on my OKJ Longhorn. I've done two small briskets but never a full packer. First one turned out great, bragged about it, had some people over for a second one, turned out dry lol. That was on my crappy water smoker. Now that I have this new smoker, time to redeem myself.

I'm looking to really branch out and try new things on this smoke. I'm already planning on doing my first set of burnt ends, first overnighter (gonna start around 3am), I want to round it out with one more "first".

I'd really like to incorporate whiskey into some sort of injection or rub. I found some stuff on the search bar but didn't really see any "how to", just "I do use it", and mostly on pork or chicken. 

Any ideas?


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 23, 2013)

In the past I have spritz both pork butts and briskets with a mixture of apple juice and bourbon.  Tell you the truth - I could not tell the difference so I quit spriting and started drinking the bourbon.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 23, 2013)

Wezol,

Hello. I too have wasted good Liquor , trying to get a flavor change and even injected mixtures of Liquor and Seasonings to end up with a bunch of strong flavor bombs in the muscle (blah) and the texture is not as I like.

May I suggest creating a good sauce for glazing the Brisky or on the side as an accompaniment for those who want BBQ Sauce. I enjoy Brisket with nothing with it , the flavor speaks for itself , Beefy,Bold and with that little hint of Black Pepper I feel goes so well with Beef.













brisket cook 5-17-12 027.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 18, 2012





  Coarse SeaSalt and Cracked Black Pepper...nothing more
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and...


----------



## wezol (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I'd hate to waste good whiskey if its not worth it.


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 24, 2013)

You could get some bourbon barrel pellets from Todd, that may help with that bourbon flavor you are after during the cooking process.

I do a maple bourbon glaze that I like to brush onto poultry and pork when smoking, I do it on beef when grilling (flank steak, etc.) only at the end because high temps and high sugar content play hell on my Weber grill. As far as injecting, I have never injected this glaze because it is pretty thick. You can cut the reduction time down to thin it out a bit, but I still would not inject it. If you glazed your meat with it during the last few hours of smoking and right before cutting the flavor would come through no problem. High sugar content will help with your bark as well.

Andy's Maple Bourbon Glaze

1 1/2 cup brown sugar

1/2 cup water

1/2 cup bourbon (I use Jim)

1/2 cup apple cider

Mix all ingredients and bring to boil for ~10 minutes.

Reduce to simmer and cook for another 10-15 minutes whisking often.

Remove from heat, let sit 1-2 minutes (do not let it start to get too cool or thick while sitting).

Finish by whisking in ~1/2 ounce bourbon to taste.

Put in fridge to cool to molasses/heavy syrup consistency within an hour or two.

Good luck, let us know what you decided to do and if it worked, we're all trying to learn new things!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Wezol!

Try my BDSE Sauce...recipe below.  I use this on everything.

*Bill's BDSE Sauce*

*Makes about 2 quarts of sauce - I always double or quadruple the recipe.  The sauce can be canned using the water bath method and keeps for months.*

*2 cups Ketchup - I use Heinz because it's SLOW GOOD  *

*1/4 cup light brown sugar*

*1/4 cup granulated sugar*

*1-1/2 tsp fresh ground black pepper*

*1-1/2 tsp granulated onion or onion powder*

*1-1/2 tsp granulated garlic or garlic powder - I always use the granulated!!!!*

*1-1/2 tsp dry mustard*

*Juice and zest from 2 lemons - do NOT substitute prepackaged lemon juice*

*2 TBS Worsty Sauce (Worcestershire for the purists) *

*1/2 cup Apple Cider Vinegar*

*1 TBS light corn syrup*

*1 TBS molasses*

*2 TBS of your favorite bbq rub minus the salt*

*2/3 cup of water*

*1/3 cup of Makers Mark Whiskey *

*Mix all ingredients in a pot and cook over low heat for 2 hours.  Use immediately.  Refrigerate leftovers - keeps about a month or two, or can using the water bath method.  You can also dress up competition ribs by adding a little honey for shine prior to application.*


----------



## wezol (Jan 24, 2013)

Appreciate it Smoke. I will go grab some bourbon and give that glaze a shot, cause hey, why not? Plus its simple.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 24, 2013)

Take your strained foiling juices (or beef broth if you don't foil) and reduce by a little more than  half in a skillet. Then reduce to just above low heat and add in a pretty healthy dollop (maybe 2 TB) of pate', I usually get plain liver pate'. Stir it in the liquid until it melts. It won't seem like it will, but be patient. Then add a half teaspoon of fish sauce or a half teaspoon of anchovy paste and a half teaspoon of dijon mustard and stir that in. You should have a pretty thick paste by now. Now add in your whisky, enough to thin it out to gravy consistency. Watch for flame ups if you're on a gas stove. Raise your heat until you get a simmer. Let this simmer for 4 or 5 minutes until the alcohol mellows. Finish with a pat or 2 of butter and then heavy cream to thicken. Salt and pepper to taste.

Sorry the quantities and proportions are not more precise, but since the base for the sauce is an unknown quantity of pan drippings and I kinda made it up one night trying to replicate something we'd had in a restaurant, I don't really have a recipe.


----------



## wezol (Jan 24, 2013)

That sounds very interesting, what is liver pate'?

I'm going to have to save this this thread and write down the recipes. I'm going to stick with the bourbon one for this go around simply because I already have all the ingredients. 

So my plan of attack is this...

Rub with a brown sugar based rub for a nice bark. 
Foil around 165 and glaze it. 
Pull out of foil for last hour to reset the bark.
When IT reaches 190, pull off and cube up the point, returning it to the smoker with some more of that glaze. Wrap the flat up in foil and set in insulated cooler.

Will be using lump coal with mostly hickory chunks with a few mesquite chunks thrown in for smoke. Chamber temps will be kept between 215-230. 

Bueno?


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't forget to get pics for q-view!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 24, 2013)

wezol said:


> That sounds very interesting, what is liver pate'?


Well traditionally it's made from goose livers, but nowadays it's generally made from chicken livers. It's kind of like liverwurst, but not as "in your face". They usually have it in the grocery store next to the fancy cheeses and stuff.


----------



## wezol (Jan 24, 2013)

I would of NEVER thought of putting liver pate' and anchovy paste in what I assume is a type of  BBQ sauce? or glaze?

I will be sure to take and post pictures as the time goes on. Seeing as how the ol lady will be asleep (she laughed at me when I mentioned her staying up all night), I'll need something to do besides drink. There's something about staying up all night and the burn in the eyes that gets me excited sometimes.....I feel lazy if I'm not sleepy.

Going to get up in the morning and get the rub on the brisket. Here's a picture of the brisket in the package, had the most flex out of all of them.













temporary-10.jpg



__ wezol
__ Jan 24, 2013


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 24, 2013)

wezol said:


> I would of NEVER thought of putting liver pate' and anchovy paste in what I assume is a type of  BBQ sauce? or glaze?
> 
> It's not a bbq sauce or glaze. it's a variation on a brandy cream sauce. You serve it at the table like gravy or steak sauce. It's unbelievably good. The liver pate' and cream give it an incredible richness which is offset by the sharpness of the brandy (or in this case whiskey). The anchovy paste or fish sauce deepens and amplifies the flavor without making it taste fishy. You asked for suggestions to incorporate whiskey into your brisket, and this came to mind. Adding it to the meat or sauce during the smoking process would likely completely mask the taste of the whiskey.
> 
> ...


----------



## themule69 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm in. i say drink the whiskey. it will make the night go by better. might make for a long day tho.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## wezol (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm think I'm too intrigued not to try it, based on the fact that its a separate sauce to put over the brisket. I'll be going to HEB to see what they have, thanks!

As far as the drinking. The ol' lady said she'd try and stay up with me until 4am (she's a trooper) but what better to do than drink, post pictures and try and brag, and have my women next to me. But trust me, times like these that require drinks, I will always make sure it happens  :biggrin:.

Reminds me of a good friend that I served with who came over after a deployment. I had a horrible cough and sore throat from the flu. I hadn't seen him in a year and don't get to see him often, so I was going to be sure to drink. I would cough everytime I took a sip of my crown and coke and it really made it difficult. SO, I took the coke out of the equation and switched it with a bottle of honey. Spoonful of honey to sooth the throat, and take a shot. Did that with half a bottle of crown. :yahoo:


----------



## jbssmokedmeats (Jan 24, 2013)

i use a  jack daniels marinade on my brisket i do not inject them my best turn out was in  the marinade for 3 days i put it in a rubber made and shook it up every morning to cover it every morning

a big 13# or so brisket

1/2 cup jack daniels

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/2 cup soy sauce

1/2  cup chopped onions

1/2 cup grey poupon mustard

couple sprits of worchesire

1 tbsp salt

2 tbsp course black pepper


----------



## jbssmokedmeats (Jan 24, 2013)

add cayenne for heat if desired


----------



## wezol (Jan 25, 2013)

Here she is all rubbed down. I have decided to get it on the smoker around 7 or 8pm, 11lb at 1.5/hrs per lb comes out to roughly 15 hrs. I'd like to be eating by 2, but I'm also doing burnt ends and mac and cheese afterwards. Figured it'd be safe to have the brisket rest for 4 hrs packed in a cooler? What do you think?













temporary-11.jpg



__ wezol
__ Jan 25, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 25, 2013)

ooooo!!!!!  I am in!  Wanna see pics!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2013)

wezol said:


> Here she is all rubbed down. I have decided to get it on the smoker around 7 or 8pm, 11lb at 1.5/hrs per lb comes out to roughly 15 hrs. I'd like to be eating by 2, but I'm also doing burnt ends and mac and cheese afterwards. Figured it'd be safe to have the brisket rest for 4 hrs packed in a cooler? What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it will be some great Q

happy smoken.

david


----------



## wezol (Jan 25, 2013)

Since I only have 3 hrs until I start getting the fire going, I decided I needed to start priming my liver.

Here are the ingredients for the Mac and Cheese.













temporary-14.jpg



__ wezol
__ Jan 25, 2013






The ingredients for my liver, also the whiskey I am going to use for the glaze. Crown Maple is the only type I have not tried yet. Very good, very sweet.













temporary-13.jpg



__ wezol
__ Jan 25, 2013






Found a great use for the bags the Crown comes in. I'll use the maple bag for another smoking accessory that I don't know I need yet.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















temporary-12.jpg



__ wezol
__ Jan 25, 2013


----------



## wezol (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I believe I've hit the plateau. I knew going I to this that briskets take time, so I'm riding it out. I probed it at the 7 1/2 hr mark and it was at 138 IT at the thickest part of the flat. I got a little worried, but knew I have not let the temps dip and have been keeping them @ 215-235 very steadily. Only times it has dipped below 200 was when spraying with my apple juice every 2 hrs, and I didn't begin the until 3 hrs in. It has risen to 145, held for an hr, dropped to 144 for an hr, and just now went back to 145 as I type. 

I'm using a calibrated Maverick ET732 along with two oven thermometers on either side of the brisket as a fail safe. Its now been on for 10 1/2 hrs and is sitting at 145  IT. 

Think I may try and take a nap now.


----------



## wezol (Jan 26, 2013)

Here it is going on the smoker at 10pm.













temporary-15.jpg



__ wezol
__ Jan 26, 2013






14 hours later, currently at 158 IT, smoker purring along at 225. This smoker has really surprised me. When I put it on last night I was nervous because I was having to make adjustments for the first hour. Then I followed what I have learned on here. Last week made a basket, which has made a HUGE difference. Anyone who is on the fence about it, it cost me $20 for the metal, and 30 minutes of labor. No reason not to. Anyhow, after I got it set, first basket lasted around 5 hours. When I re-loaded, I raked the coals toward the vent and kind of overlapped the new coals starting closest to the chamber and kind of on top of the lit coals. I have rarely made adjustments. I could of snuck in quite a few naps. But being my first over-nighter, guess I wasn't comfortable.













temporary-16.jpg



__ wezol
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow!  Nice looking brisket wezol.

Can't wait to see the finished product.

Bill


----------



## wezol (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks. 

I pulled it off with an IT of 178. At this point, time on smoker was 20 hours for an 11 lb packer. May need to calibrate my probe. Either way, brisket seems amazing. Point was hard to cut into cubs, shredded some. Its on the smoker now as burnt ends, as well as mac and cheese. Flat is in cooler, hope its just as tender. Had a hard time finding the fat line to separate. May of cut into the flat. Tried using the back of the knife but I couldn't find that sweet spot. Lessons learned. 

So far so good. Pics to come!


----------



## sarnott (Jan 27, 2013)

There is a technique where you smoke it above a pan, let the drippings collect in the pan, then later put the brisket in the pan and seal it with foil. I have done this with Red Stag (cherry flavored bourbon) and, when I put the brisket in the pan, added a little Red Stag. I think I could taste it but even more, I think the alcohol made it more tender (and being in the juices, it was really moist and tender).

Here's a description of this method from John Rodriguez, it worked really well for me:









JIRodriguez
Smoke & Beer!





 
offline

3,530 Posts. Joined 6/2009
Location: Portland, OR
Points: 37

If this is your first brisket then I would do the following:

1) Night before rub the brisket with worshteshire-rire-y, worshty... yeat that sauce! then put your rub on the brisket. Keep it simple - salt, pepper, garlic powder, and paprika work well. Wrap it in plastic wrap and let it get happy.

2) Fire up your smoker, bring it up to 210-220° and toss in your brisket. Place a foil pan with 1 bottle of good beer in it under the brisket.

... now comes the hard part!

3) Leave it alone! Don't peak, don't poke, just leave it be untill the internal temp. gets to 165°.

4) At 165°'ish take the brisket and put it in the pan with the drippings and cover it tightly with foil.

.... 2nd hard part - you guessed it, leave it alone!

5) Wait for the internal temp. to get between 190° and 205° (190 for slicing 205 for pulled/shredded).

.... Don't try to rush it! Don't turn up the temp on the smoker! Don't pull it early!

6) Pull it out of the smoker, double wrap it in heavy foil, then place it in a dry towel lined cooler and cover it with more towels..... and the really hard part - wait for 1 hr.!

7) Open it up and enjoy the best dang brisket you ever had!

Suggestion: while the brisket is resting take the juices from the pan and the juices from the foil and put them in a small container and toss it in the freezer till the fat sets up. Pull the fat off and re-heat the juices to spoon over the brisket as a finishing sauce.


----------



## lil rickey (Dec 9, 2015)

My best results have been using Tequila and bourbon together. I also use the wood chips from the oak bourbon barrels. I add about a shot and a half of each I also add about the same amount of vinegar and a few dashes of liquid smoke when I foil wrap for the last few hours of smoking. I've feed this to several groups of people and in each setting someone in the group detects the slight hint of bourbon in the meat. I have also found that the mixture helps tenderize the meat.


----------

